# dumb question.



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Never had this problem before... The locking pin on my 3/4" cable won't turn. Ridgid style pin. Any suggestions or should I just cut the end off the cable and put a new end on?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Of course I am going to ask, did you try to lubricate it? tap it with a hammer...add heat...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Once the Ridgid screwdriver end goes bad you are SOL. My dad likes to run the Ridgid cable, so when we order it, we have them cut off the Ridgid ends and weld on the punch pin style.

So basically what you need to do is order a new female end cut off the bad one and install the new one.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if they are like the gorlitz style. But when our allen screws strip out we use a small hack saw to cut a slot and try a screwdriver after some heat. Like I said I'm not sure if they are set up the same, if not please buy a gorlitz so this post will make sense.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

The only thing I didn't try was heat. It won't make the half turn to release the cutter, only a quarter turn.


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

get yourself a new end, cut the cable 3/4 in below the end thread on a new end and weld to hold, you may have to work out an inch or so of the inner core.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea I'm going to order a new end tomorrow. Bad thing is the machine is down til it comes in. No one around here stocks them.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

incarnatopnh said:


> Yea I'm going to order a new end tomorrow. Bad thing is the machine is down til it comes in. No one around here stocks them.


Get several, always keep extra ends and splices.

Is it connected to another cable or is it just open?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

It's the end I connect the cutter to so the machine is out of service til I fix it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have had it happen. It was catching on the bearing or what ever it is and I finally kept moving it until it unlocked.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Get several, always keep extra ends and splices.
> 
> Is it connected to another cable or is it just open?


I had a screw break off on my 3/8" cable the other day so I needed to order a new end. After a lot of "well, I might as well get this too" I ended up with an $80 order that started off with a $4 end. 





Paul


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I wish the 3/4" female Ridgid ends were only $4. $25 is the average price around here.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I had a screw break off on my 3/8" cable the other day so I needed to order a new end. After a lot of "well, I might as well get this too" I ended up with an $80 order that started off with a $4 end.



I think we've all been there and done that.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

incarnatopnh said:


> I wish the 3/4" female Ridgid ends were only $4. $25 is the average price around here.


Call Allen J Coleman, if you are paying $25 bucks for an end, you are paying to much. Also instead of getting a Ridgid end get a Spartan end that uses a roll punch pin. Those Ridgid screwdriver ends are more headaches than they are worth.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks I'll give them a try. I wish the larger ridgid ends were like the smaller push pin ones. I'm ordering new cable for the k750 in a couple weeks maybe I'll switch over then. Grainger wanted $37 for a female end!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

In a perfect world they'd make slip joint roll pin connectors, that way your ends are always the same kind and no screws to seize. 


I have found that marine grade lithium grease applied once every couple of weeks really helps. I do the connector the the back end when I get to the end of the cable when at the customers house.

Is it possible to drive the screw connector out of a ridgid end from the bottom side with a punch? I looked at one of mine this morning and it seems possible. That bearing and the spring that keeps it tight hast to get in there one way or another, n'est ce pas?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I just drilled it out and ran a small bolt through it with a lock nut. My wife was out shopping and was nice enough to stop by one of the supply houses and pick up a new end for me. Nice how the supply houses around here are conveniently located right next to the shopping malls!


----------

